# Your city's most international neighborhood?



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

What section or neighborhood of your city has the best international blend? This means overall, including the area's residents, businesses, and cultural institutions. What part of your city is closest to being a "melting pot"?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK is a diversed city. When I see it, there are several areas with large cocentration of foreigners. That would be,

Tsim Shs Tsui
Central
The southside of HK Island
Pok Fu Lam
The Peak


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

Polanco
Santa Fe
maybe Insurgentes Ave./ Reforma Ave.

cultural zone: Coyoacan


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Toronto
*


xuewei said:


> New census figures show almost half the area's population was born in another country. Of every 1,000 people living in the Toronto area...
> 
> 54 were born in the UK
> 45 Were born in India
> ...


----------



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow! I didn't realize Toronto was so diverse. 

In St Louis, I think South Grand is perhaps most multi-cultural, followed closely by Bevo and The Loop area, which straddles the city of St Louis and University City.


----------



## Epi (Jul 21, 2006)

Toronto's most diverse neighbourhood would probably be St. James Town, which is an area of public housing where 20,000 people live and over 80 languages are spoken all within a very small area. Kensington would be another area of intense diversity as well as the Annex as it's a student area (University of Toronto).

More on St. James Town

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._James_Town

A look into the area's diversity:
http://www.toronto.ca/demographics/cns_profiles/cns74.htm

On Google Maps (the squarish block of apartment buildings, roughly 400 metres x 400 metres or 1500 feet x 1500 feet)
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...439,-79.373292&spn=0.005851,0.010042&t=h&z=17


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong's most unique neighborhood is actually *Central*, not because expats live there since that doesn't make a place international. Expat neighborhoods such as Midlevels, The Peak, Stanley, and to some extent Lamma Island don't blend into local culture, so they exist on their own and other than seeing people of different colours walking down the street, that's it. 

Meanwhile, *Central* is the place where foreign investors need to adapt to local business culture and do deals. When the offices close on weekends, the Filipino (and also some Thai and Indonesian) housekeepers flood the streets with their parties and gatherings. These people are very much part of Hong Kong culture since they live here just like the rest of us, and have adapted to our streetscapes to make Central an ideal place for them to hang out when they're off work.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Hong Kong's most unique neighborhood is actually *Central*, not because expats live there since that doesn't make a place international. Expat neighborhoods such as Midlevels, The Peak, Stanley, and to some extent Lamma Island don't blend into local culture, so they exist on their own and other than seeing people of different colours walking down the street, that's it.
> 
> Meanwhile, *Central* is the place where foreign investors need to adapt to local business culture and do deals. When the offices close on weekends, the Filipino (and also some Thai and Indonesian) housekeepers flood the streets with their parties and gatherings. These people are very much part of Hong Kong culture since they live here just like the rest of us, and have adapted to our streetscapes to make Central an ideal place for them to hang out when they're off work.


Most of the Indonesian housekeepers hangout in *Causeway Bay*. And Central gets the reputation of becoming little Philippines especially on Sundays. Not just that but sometimes there are concerts and shows held there that are dedicated for Filipino OFWS.

Other than that, alot of expats hangout in Lan Kwai Fong. 

But Tsim Sha Tsui is international as well


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Most of the Indonesian housekeepers hangout in *Causeway Bay*. And Central gets the reputation of becoming little Philippines especially on Sundays. Not just that but sometimes there are concerts and shows held there that are dedicated for Filipino OFWS.
> 
> Other than that, alot of expats hangout in Lan Kwai Fong.
> 
> But Tsim Sha Tsui is international as well


International is not just the appearance of non-local faces. Tsim Sha Tsui is a touristy area, but I don't call that international. I would consider intermingling between foreigners and locals to be the real sense of internationalism in today's globalized cities.

Lan Kwai Fong is nothing but a bunch of Western bars in a Hong Kong street. Nothing different than a set of bars in London or New York. Not exactly a very good representation of Hong Kong's internationalism at all. You can find a few Western style bars easily in so many non-Western cities these days.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

For Detroit the answer is definitely Hamtramck:

Hamtramck is a small enclave just northeast of Downtown Detroit. It has a population of about 25,000 in 2.1 sq. mi. for a density of about 12,000 people per square mile. Much of the city was developed in the 1910's and 20's when the population exploded to nearly 60,000 people. Between the 30's and the 90's the population declined mainly due to shrinking household sizes. In the 90's however the population grew by 25% as more and more immigrants were attracted to the neighborhood.

It was originally mostly Polish but in recent decades it has diversified to include a large number of muslims from Yugoslavia, Bengladesh, and the Middle East. It also is home to a large Indian population as well as many European ethnic groups.

Here are the 10 most "dominant" ethnic groups within the city:

1. Polish - 229 per 1,000 residents
2. African American - 156 per 1,000 residents
3. Yugoslavian - 105 per 1,000 residents
4. Arabic - 92 per 1,000 residents
5. Indian - 61 per 1,000 residents
6. Bengladeshi - 53 per 1,000 residents
7. Ukrainian - 32 per 1,000 residents
8. German - 29 per 1,000 residents
9. Albanian - 28 per 1,000 residents
10. Irish - 22 per 1,000 residents

--54% of the population speaks a language other than English or Spanish. (one of the few cities in the United States to claim such a feat)

--41% of the population was born outside of the United States.
----23% in Europe.
----17% in Asia.
----1% in the Americas (outside of the U.S.)

A few pics:


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Good question. for LA, its a tough one, but if we were to combine the Hollywoods, (Hollywood, East Hollywood and North Hollywood) i would imagine every language would be represented.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Good question. for LA, its a tough one, but if we were to combine the Hollywoods, (Hollywood, East Hollywood and North Hollywood) i would imagine every language would be represented.


Almost every part of LA is diversed. But like other diversed cities, LA has its own ethnic neighbourhoods.


----------



## cees (Jun 25, 2006)

In amsterdam we've got around 170 different nationalities. i lost the perticular report. It said it was the most multicultural city of the world.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Almost all over NYC you will find immigrants and foreigners. Jackson Heights, Queens been the most diverse neighborhood in NYC.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

In Amsterdam all neighbourhoods have a lot of different people. The poor parts more non-western background, the richer area more western foreigners. 

The Pijp has the biggest mix of cultures. This neighbourhood has 33.185 inhabitants and over 100 different nationalities. Locals also call it the "Quartier Latin" of Amsterdam, because there are a lot of good and cheap restaurants.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

krull said:


> Almost all over NYC you will find immigrants and foreigners. Jackson Heights, Queens been the most diverse neighborhood in NYC.


I remember reading (and possibly posting) an article on riding the 7 line to see New York's ethnic diversity.


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

*Rinkeby, Stockholm.*

*Population: about 16.000
Nationalities: about 127.* (i dont know if there still is so many.. i've read that the majority of the immigrants are somalians now and that alot of the others are moving out.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Hard to say for Paris, as multicultural districts are very different from each other.


----------



## Michael_23 (Mar 1, 2008)

I think that Chicago is very diverse.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Hartford? Probably the Parkville neighborhood near me...large community of Portuguese, Brazilians, Vietnamese, Puerto Ricans, and Jamaicans...I wish that I had some pics, but I don't have a camera and there aren't much pics online.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The East Village of Manhattan tends to be very international with places from about half of the world not to mention even having both Little India and Little Ukraine.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

cees said:


> In amsterdam we've got around 170 different nationalities. i lost the perticular report. *It said it was the most multicultural city of the world.*


Don't even go there!!!

In London the Boroughs of Newham and Brent are the first two to go more than 50% non-White.

Newham is very mixed: Caribbeans, Africans, Pakistanis, Indians, Bangladeshis, Chinese, Polish [etc], no one group dominant and a real tapestry.

Brent is a bit more ghettoised with Indian Hindus very strongly represented in Wembley, Caribbeans in Harlesden and Irish in Kilburn.

For me the borough of Newham wins in London, although even the most affluent areas like Knightbridge and Kensington are extremely international with not an awful lot of English people (lots of Arabs and Russians).


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

Melbourne is very diverse also, though i would say Broadmeadows would be where most oversea people come from.

And for Sydney definetely the western suburbs


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

cees said:


> In amsterdam we've got around 170 different nationalities. i lost the perticular report. It said it was the most multicultural city of the world.





Tubeman said:


> Don't even go there!!!


Well Amsterdam has 177 different nationalities if I am correct at this point. The city registers are pretty accurate here. As long as no other cities can give a higher number of even more different nationalities, than Amsterdam has a right to claim the title "most multicultural city of the world". 

Other cities might claim this title as well, but with other criteria and facts. That will be fine, as long as you can check it, that it is very clear and that it can be compared with other cities.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Wuppeltje said:


> Well Amsterdam has 177 different nationalities if I am correct at this point. The city registers are pretty accurate here. As long as no other cities can give a higher number of even more different nationalities, than Amsterdam has a right to claim the title "most multicultural city of the world".


Toronto has 203 nationalities present. 

http://www12.statcan.ca/english/cen...=8&GF=535&G5=0&SC=1&RPP=100&SR=1&S=5&O=D&D1=1


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

monkeyronin said:


> Toronto has 203 nationalities present.
> 
> http://www12.statcan.ca/english/cen...=8&GF=535&G5=0&SC=1&RPP=100&SR=1&S=5&O=D&D1=1


and stockholm has 193.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh please, I though that the "most multicultural city" petty debates were over now.

Once and for all, there is no most multicultural city in the world, there is no such thing. Different societies have different takes on multiculturalism, which is much too complicated and vague of a notion to quantify.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

monkeyronin said:


> Toronto has 203 nationalities present.
> 
> http://www12.statcan.ca/english/cen...=8&GF=535&G5=0&SC=1&RPP=100&SR=1&S=5&O=D&D1=1


Hong Kong, Yugoslavia, USSR, Palestine/West Bank/Gaza Strip, Czechoslovakia and some others seems a little bit odd to list, although we can discuss those. For Amsterdam I used the numbers of city Amsterdam, not Metropolitan Area Amsterdam as you did with Toronto. 

Maybe wrong to start this discussion here. Enough cities that can be considered as very multicultural.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I would guess that any large prosperous city in the west has natives of 150+ countries.

Anyway what is a multicultural neighborhood? Is it an ethnic enclave or a place where there are many groups living side by side? I tend to think the latter. By that measure in Minneapolis I would say Seward which is white, afro-American, East African (mostly Somali and Oromo), American Indian (Dakota and Ojibwe), Latin American (mostly Mexican, Central American and Ecuadorian) and Southeast Asian (Hmong, Vietnamese, Lao, Cambodian and Thai), maybe a few Eastern European and West African immigrants too. A fair bit of miscellaneous other as well. Most of south Minneapolis has different versions of that mix but it seems most blenderized in Seward.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Wuppeltje said:


> Well Amsterdam has 177 different nationalities if I am correct at this point. The city registers are pretty accurate here. As long as no other cities can give a higher number of even more different nationalities, than Amsterdam has a right to claim the title "most multicultural city of the world".
> 
> Other cities might claim this title as well, but with other criteria and facts. That will be fine, as long as you can check it, that it is very clear and that it can be compared with other cities.


Which part of "Don't even go there" are you struggling to understand?


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Interesting maps of some of London's main ethnic groups...

The larger subdivisions are the 32 boroughs, the smaller are wards. The below map shows the borough names for reference, Newham is in the East centre and Brent in the North-west centre. Most Inner London Boroughs are very mixed, only Islington (especially the southern part where I live) and some of the more affluent western boroughs like Westminster, Kensington & Chelsea and Hammersmith & Fulham have strongly White-British wards... None of the wards in Brent have a White-British majority.

Link

Key to the boroughs










Bangladeshi: very large populations in Tower Hamlets (some wards almost exclusively so) and the Somers Town / Euston area of Camden










Black African: mostly from Nigeria, Ghana, Sierra Leone, DR Congo and Somalia... Huge populations in boroughs of Southwark (Peckham / Camberwell), Harringay (Tottenham), Newham, Lambeth, Brent, Hackney and Woolwich (mostly Somalis).










Black Caribbean: Mostly Jamaican, Bajan, Trinidadian, St Lucian and Guyanese. Big populations in Brent (Harlesden, Kilburn), Lambeth (Brixton, Stockwell, Streatham), Southwark (Peckham, Camberwell), Lewisham, Croydon (Norbury, Thornton Heath), Hackney, Harringay (Tottenham), Waltham Forest (Leyton, Leytonstone), Newham (Forest Gate, Stratford).










Chinese: Westminster (Soho), Barnet (Hendon) and the original areas of Chinese immigration around the docks.










Indian: A huge swathe across the NW corner of London: Brent (Wembley), Ealing (Southall), Hounslow (Hounslow), Harrow plus large populations in Croydon and Newham.










Irish: Brent (Kilburn), Camden, Islington, Ealing, Hackney










Pakistani: Newham, Waltham Forest, Brent, Ealing, Hounslow, Croydon










And last but not least: White British: A clear ring around outer London with boroughs like Bromley, Bexley, Havering and Sutton still overwhelmingly White


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Tubeman said:


> Which part of "Don't even go there" are you struggling to understand?


It sounded more like an arrogant way to say "London is more multicultural". My mistake.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Wuppeltje said:


> It sounded more like an arrogant way to say "London is more multicultural". My mistake.


No, I was trying to nip in the bud the same old 'My city is more multicultural than yours' pissing contest nonsense.

Suffice to say numerous cities are very multicultural, let's just leave it at that


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

urbanjim said:


> Wow! I didn't realize Toronto was so diverse.
> 
> In St Louis, I think South Grand is perhaps most multi-cultural, followed closely by Bevo and The Loop area, which straddles the city of St Louis and University City.


Ya The United Nations and many other known organizations ranked Toronto as the most multicultural and diverse city in the world. Theres something like over 300 languages spoken here everyday!


----------



## Sagaris (Nov 28, 2006)

The neighbourhood in southern Winnipeg that I currently in is very much multicultural. This particular street has many chinese with a few indian houses and other nationalities as well (including me). Ive met Slovaks, Czech, Germans and others in the area as well, but the chinese here really stand out.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

It is Taksim in Istanbul.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

Toronto is full of neighbourhoods with diverse nationalities. 

But I live in Parkdale, which is not just very diverse in terms of the nationality of its residents....but is one of the most all-inclusive communities I have ever experienced.

It's a wonderously odd place that I doubt words or statistics could accurately convey.




KGB


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Unless we count tourists then it has to be the *Nørrebro* district in Copenhagen..


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

The london authorities should make maps about polish, romanian, south africans, brasilians, french, and spanish

The polish would explode the numbers thought


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

rocky said:


> The london authorities should make maps about polish, romanian, south africans, brasilians, french, and spanish
> 
> The polish would explode the numbers thought


Yeah, agreed... I think those maps I posted are based on the 2001 census so are pitifully outdated even after 7 years, especially with regard to Poles and other Eastern Europeans. Black African populations have grown strongly too (Congolese and Sierra Leonian from their respective civil wars plus thousands of Nigerians and Ghanaians enetering by marriage).

I'm really starting to notice South Americans in South London too... Lots of Brazilians and I'm seeing a lot of Amerindian-looking people (I'm guessing Peruvians or similar by the look of them?).

But yeah, hundreds of thousands of Poles have settled in London since the last census. It's got to be the single largest rate of influx of any nationailty in London's history. That being said, I'm not entirely sure where most have settled: Hammersmith, Chiswick, Acton and Ealing were where the Polish immigrants settled after WW2, but despite having Polish churches, shops and cultural centres I guess are too expensive for new immigrants these days.


----------



## m4rcin (May 5, 2006)

Tubeman said:


> Yeah, agreed... I think those maps I posted are based on the 2001 census so are pitifully outdated even after 7 years, especially with regard to Poles and other Eastern Europeans. Black African populations have grown strongly too (Congolese and Sierra Leonian from their respective civil wars plus thousands of Nigerians and Ghanaians enetering by marriage).
> 
> I'm really starting to notice South Americans in South London too... Lots of Brazilians and I'm seeing a lot of Amerindian-looking people (I'm guessing Peruvians or similar by the look of them?).
> 
> But yeah, hundreds of thousands of Poles have settled in London since the last census. It's got to be the single largest rate of influx of any nationailty in London's history. That being said, I'm not entirely sure where most have settled: Hammersmith, Chiswick, Acton and Ealing were where the Polish immigrants settled after WW2, but despite having Polish churches, shops and cultural centres I guess are too expensive for new immigrants these days.


I heard there are approximately 300 000 Poles in London alone!


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

edit


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Do Poles face racism?


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Seattle, WA:

Probably the *International District*/Chinatown Area


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

eklips said:


> Do Poles face racism?



short answer: Yes. Not so much in London but outside definitely. Its a shame they are one of the most law abiding, hard working, and educated (E Europeans used to get what you'd call a 'classical' education in the West as the norm) stratums in society, and as an immigrant group never has such a large influx of peoples ever been absorbed and integrated so relatively easily.

However they get a bad press from the shouty right wing tabloids claiming they are here just for benefits - whilst cleverly not actually pointing out that they actually ARE on benefits . In the year UK opened its doors to the new EU, of the thousands that arrived something like *28* yes, *twenty eight* Poles were registered long term on the dole, the rest working legally or illegally.

From 2004 - 2007 the govt was forced to up its original 250,000 estimate to 700,000 Poles having arrived into Britain in that short period (with the Polish govt putting it at 1 million).


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Anyway, the Poles get a terrible press but they don't exactly suffer from hate crimes (like the Muslims, South Asians) or institutionalised racism (Black Caribbeans, Black muslims, Irish) or casual racism (underrepresented E Asians) or inverse racism (White English). What the Poles are lumped with is the kind of 'underhand' prejudice- simmering resentment, caught looks, media stereotype etc. Ask any of the rickshaw drivers in the capital, set up by non profit organisations to give a form of income to newcomers, and they will tell you of the looks they get off the street.

In effect different communities perform or get treated differently for whichever reasons. Children of East Asian, non Muslim South Asian and Black African immigrants outperform the native children, going on to get more higher education and better salaries, whilst Muslims (of every race), Black Caribbean males and interestingly, Portuguese fall far behind. 

However as in every multicultural nation there are tensions but UK has had the best race relations in the West - that is until the riots in the north in 2005 - with over 90 percent of 1st generation children 'feeling British' and the highest rates of intermarriage (outnumbering inmarriage among Blacks, continental Europeans and E Asians, and accounting for 1/3 of South Asian marriages). 

Combined with the keeping of their mother customs this produced a model of integration to the plaudit of the newcomers aswell as the working class natives the govt housed them with- bucking the assimilative forces that melting pot policies enforce, whilst denying the divisive forces that multicultural policies attempt. This came about due to the govt's initial racist policies, housing the newcomers in separate communities with freedom of language, religion, schooling etc. They didnt have to swear allegiance to a flag or even speak English, in a hope they would develop separately from the natives. What the councils didnt count on was the ensuing freedom of association that came about between communities, despite institutionalised racism, race riots and hate crimes. A generation later and the intermarriage rates are sky high, especially in London, with the fastest growing ethnic category of all the ballooning communities, being 'mixed race'.

London is by far one of the most mixed places in the world, much to the surprise of Londoners themselves there isn't a single ghetto whether it be White British or Muslim Bangladeshi, the highest ethnic enclave being 65 percent South Asians in Chalvey area of Slough (themselves split into myriad communities). There are ethnic foci where people congregate to shop, entertain or work such as Southall, Brixton, Brick Lane etc but (to much disbelief) these areas are actually majority residential White.

Interestingly one of the main reasons why people from the rest of the UK move to the capital is given that ethnically 'it is so mixed'. There are 340 languages spoken (some primary schools have over 200) and 85 major ethnic communities, although it's said there are people from every sovereign country in the world represented. 50-60 percent is foreign born in the centre, going down to 30 percent in the outer boroughs. 35 percent is non White. The largest communities are the Indians, Poles, Caribbeans, Irish, French, Brazilians, Nigerians, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Americans, Cypriot -Greeks, Turks/Kurds, Australians, South Africans and ethnic Chinese (coming from not just China but Malaysia, Thailand, Singapore etc). Romanians, Filipinos, Ghanaians and Slovaks are also sizeable communities and even faster growing, and set to join the larger ranks at some stage. The fastest growing communities were the Africans, which were in turn eclipsed by the EU expansions. This in turn may be eclipsed by totally unprecedented waves from Latin America.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

What many people don't know is that London has _historically_ been very mixed, from the Romans till today. The Africans came with the Roman Conquest 2000 years ago as soldiers and 'disappeared' the bloodlines diluted over time, and reemerging in the 1500s with slavery, when the Black population reached 20,000 mostly working as servants. By the time the first Englishman set foot in India there were already 3000 Indians in London. BY the medieval times 1/3 of Londoners were foreign born and its said 50 percent of native White Londoners are descended from French Huguenot refugees from the 18th Century. Today's London, by some studies is by far its greatest period of influx by percentages, reaching NYC at the height of its immigration at the turn of the 20th Century, and set to surpass it.

The numbers too are notoriously difficult to compile with heavily outdated (well before EU expansion) and vastly undercounted numbers from 2001, alongside the fact many peoples tick White British within a generation, despite the fact their parents may be Polish or Iraqi. The estimates of the French _born_ population varies from 60,000 to over 250,000, the Irish from 250,000 born there to over 2 million (1/3 of all Londoners) by descent, as would be counted in a US census. The Chinese go from 60,000 - 180,000, the Brazilians, Slovaks in similar numbers. There are no counts for the hundreds of thousands of Poles, as for the Romanians all the govt has given is that 60,000 came within the first 2 months of its EU entry - when they stopped counting.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

rocky said:


> Maybe the amerindian faces you see are Colombian. My Colombian friend was thinking that they where the 2nd after the Poles - which im not sure, but they can be alot.
> 
> I tend to think that the Poles settle Everywhere in London.
> Thats what I like in London, young immigrants (girls).


#

Yeah come to think of it I've seen the Colombian flag over quite a few coffee shops on my travels, as well as Ecuadorian I think.

I know Spain has very large South American populations for obvious language reasons... maybe the Colombians and Ecuadorians are coming via Spain?


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

For Manchester it is probably Old Trafford.


----------



## canucker16 (Jan 13, 2008)

vancouver's pretty multicultural. pretty sure caucasians are almost in the minority, if not already in the minority.

edit: we're not really that segregated. although there are predominently indian municipalities, predominently chinese municipalities, predominiently whatever areas etc.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> #
> 
> Yeah come to think of it I've seen the Colombian flag over quite a few coffee shops on my travels, as well as Ecuadorian I think.
> 
> I know Spain has very large South American populations for obvious language reasons... maybe the Colombians and Ecuadorians are coming via Spain?


I've noticed a lot of South Americans too. I've even made friends with two of them. The first one, she was born in Peru and the second one, she's London born to Ecuadorian parents.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

In Barcelona lives 280.000 immigrants of 165 nacionalities who ºrepresents a 17,3% of the population.

Barcelona consists in 10 districts, the district with more foreigners is ciutat Vella (the center), with a 39,7% and 41.572.


Ciutat Vella consist in 4 neigborhoods:

*Raval: 47,7% foreigners*
Barri Gòtic: 36,4
Barceloneta: 28,3%
Sant Pere, Santa Catalina y la Ribera: 35,4%


*The main nacionalities in Ciutat Vella are:

Pakistan: 14.6%
Philipines: 10.2%
Morocco: 8.7%*

The main nacionalities in Barcelona:

Equador: 8.2
Italy: 7.4
Bolivia: 6.7


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

London doesn't have an international neighbourhood. It is all International.


----------



## GTR22 (Nov 14, 2007)

For San Francisco, there isn't an international neighborhood because there are pockets of own ethnicity neighborhoods throughout the city. But if anything it wold be the Southern part from Ingleside to Visitacion Valley. You got Chinese, Vietnamese, Korean, Filipino, Mexican, Nicaraguan, Salvadorean, Guatemalan, Black, and White. I'd say that its a lot more diverse than the north part where Nob Hill, Russian Hill, North Beach etc. the richer communities are.


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

neil said:


> For Manchester it is probably Old Trafford.


No way. It'd be either Moss Side or Longsight (both wards are 52% non-white).


----------



## Cherguevara (Apr 13, 2005)

kids said:


> No way. It'd be either Moss Side or Longsight (both wards are 52% non-white).


Non-white doesn't mean international though, as the communities of Moss Side and Longsight are largely not populated by recent immigrants.

If Manchester has an international district I would presume it's the area around Oxford Road. The universities have students from all over the world living in various blocks, flats and houses from town to Fallowfield. Add in the consulates in Rusholme and it's fairly international for a provincial English city.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

In Madrid I think Lavapies is the one that have more ethnicities. Anyway.. international are the parts of tourism, uh?


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Zenith said:


> London doesn't have an international neighbourhood. It is all International.



Not strictly true... A couple of outer London boroughs like Bromley, Havering and Kingston are very White / British still.

Certainly true of all of Inner London though.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Esquilino


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

It depends in Melbourne we have a lot of people from all corners of the globe. We have the second highest population of Greeks outside of Athens followed by Italians and so on. Then we have the Chinese, Singaporeans, Malaysian, Indonesians and Vietnamese. I would say they are ghettoesque but they arent dirty at all. Does it have to be the one neighbourhood?


----------

